# Certificate of eligibility - global visas - global mobility solutions ?



## Jani (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi, do anyone know if it's worth to spand approx 1000eur for this certificate? Any experiences with it??? Does it really work or help to obtain an employer feedback???


----------

